# Black female labrador for rehoming



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

A 1,5 ago I helped to rehome a black female labrador, Dulce.
The story was like this - the lab was found abandoned with the puppies in the forest near the beach. It is how it works, people buy the dog, never think about spaying, the dog enters into heat, then starts looking pregnant, they put her in the car, drive to a beach far away from home one evening, open the door, kick out the dog and go back home.
So she was found there, with puppies. The puppies were rehomed quickly, she took a bit longer but she was sterilised, vaccinated and I took her to my home because she seemed soooo sad in the shelter. And I managed to rehome her. A Portuguese family in Lisbon. She went there for a week for a try. Every day they were calling how much they like her. They also had a kid of 8 years old, he liked her a lot and she is very patient with kids. So she stayed. We were in touch from time to time and everything was fine.
Until last week. Last week I received a phone call from the husband of the woman saying taht his wife is pregnant and they are just too busy and have no time for the dog. So they want to give her back.
SHE SPENT 1,5 YEAR WITH THEM.
She is back in my home, I could not live her in a kennel.... And I am looking for a good home for her. And I mean, good, for life.
She is probably not a pure breed labrador, abandoned dogs don't carry papers but I see she has a white spot on her breast but she is beautiful anyway. She is very calm. Very calm. Age: 3,5 years old. Good with kids, but not playful. She waves her tail a lot but does not jump, does not care about toys. She is perfect with my dogs. Obedient. House clean. Walk good on the leash, never ever pulls. I don't understand what they meant by "too busy" when tehy got rid of her, she does not give any work. I have dogs for rehoming in my home regularly and this is the easiest and the calmest I have ever had.
So well - if anyone would like to give her a home.... Or visit me and meet the dog. I am near Lisbon. Wherever you are in Portugal, I will take her, I need to see her future life.
You can see her pictures here:
Dulce (labrador) - NEW
You can contact me here or send an email to: [email protected]
and if it is about her, the email wil be forwarded to me.


----------

